# Return Uber phone and what is a good I phone 6 mount for Prius



## Aris (Sep 24, 2014)

I am an Uber Driver from the San Francisco Bay Area. Does anyone know what is the best way to return my Uber phone. I am planning to use my personal phone so I do not have to pay them 10 a week. Also, what is the best I phone 6 mount for a Prius. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I got one that sits in the cup holder for $17 at the car wash. Very similar to this http://goo.gl/ZMyP9m


----------



## TransporterX (Dec 16, 2014)

This is what i got for my iPhone6 and S6.
Magnetic phone holder from eBay $11 shipped. No bulky holder


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

TransporterX said:


> This is what i got for my iPhone6 and S6.
> Magnetic phone holder from eBay $11 shipped. No bulky holder


Don't you have to stick something to the radio/dash for that to work?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Aris said:


> I am an Uber Driver from the San Francisco Bay Area. Does anyone know what is the best way to return my Uber phone. I am planning to use my personal phone so I do not have to pay them 10 a week. Also, what is the best I phone 6 mount for a Prius. Anyone have any suggestions?


In LA, I contacted Uber Support and got a link/email (can't remember which) for printing out a Postage Paid Shipping Label. Just had to pack it myself. Used lots of bubble wrap. Made sure it was fully charged. Took photo of home screen and how it was packed and shipped it back.


----------



## Aris (Sep 24, 2014)

I am gonna email support and ask for the shipping label. Hopefully it does not cost me anything. Also, I cannot delete my email account on the phone. It seems nobody can figure it out, even the Apple Store. I like the different the different phone mounts yall got. I gonna check them out.


----------



## TransporterX (Dec 16, 2014)

Beur said:


> Don't you have to stick something to the radio/dash for that to work?


Yes thanks to the Prius radio dash surface. It has flat surface to stick it on.
My friend can't do it on his Lexus CT200H.
And here is what it looks like from the side/back.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

TransporterX said:


> Yes thanks to the Prius radio dash surface. It has flat surface to stick it on.
> My friend can't do it on his Lexus CT200H.
> And here is what it looks like from the side/back.


Thanks. I'll stick with the cup holder option. Sticking things to the dash here in the desert doesn't seem to last, same with suction cup mounts.


----------



## TransporterX (Dec 16, 2014)

Beur said:


> Thanks. I'll stick with the cup holder option. Sticking things to the dash here in the desert doesn't seem to last, same with suction cup mounts.


I use 3M 03614 Scotch mount double sided tape for sticking anything. Strongly stay in place, easy to remove and no glue/ sticky residue.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

TransporterX said:


> I use 3M 03614 Scotch mount double sided tape for sticking anything. Strongly stay in place, easy to remove and no glue/ sticky residue.


Thanks. I'll check out. Problem is the heat here in Palm Springs effects a lot sticky items that work in other areas. Maybe I'll test it on the golf cart first.


----------



## Aris (Sep 24, 2014)

Does anyone know how I can download the Uber driver app on my IPhone 6?


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

Aris said:


> Does anyone know how I can download the Uber driver app on my IPhone 6?


Email uber support they will send you a link


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I got this one;

iOttie Easy One Touch 2 Car Mount Holder for iPhone 6 (4.7)/Plus (5.5) /5s/5c, Samsung Galaxy S5/S4/S3/Note 4/3, Google Nexus 5/4, LG G3 - Retail Pack
Sold by: Amazon.com LLC
$24.95
Got it originally for a Samsung GIII, but it works well for my Iphone -6
It's sturdy and sticks to the dash well. The only drawback is that it blocks some of the display, but I'm used to it. I wanted my phone up high where I don't have to look down to accept pings, navigate, etc. 
I have a 2013 Prius.

I also got one of these for my phone, and for available chargers for other types of phones:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LIE9T5Y/?tag=ubne0c-20

And these: (charging cables) https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001TH7GUK/?tag=ubne0c-20

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FA4Y7N2/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## JeffB (Feb 27, 2015)

Keep it simple, boys and girls. I don't know if they still do it but Lyft gave me a light green bracket similar to this design. When I received it I threw it aside because I thought it was just too cheap to be of value. Wow, was I wrong. After trying all of the other options out there, and I mean ALL of them, the one I have used for almost a year is the cheap one Lyft gave me. It puts the phone front and center where you and the passenger can see it, and best of all it places the phone directly in the air flow to keep it cool. Don't waste your money on anything else. These are available on ebay for $1.34 with free shipping. Buy a bunch of them and give them out as gifts.


----------



## JRivera (Jul 19, 2015)

JeffB said:


> Keep it simple, boys and girls. I don't know if they still do it but Lyft gave me a light green bracket similar to this design. When I received it I threw it aside because I thought it was just too cheap to be of value. Wow, was I wrong. After trying all of the other options out there, and I mean ALL of them, the one I have used for almost a year is the cheap one Lyft gave me. It puts the phone front and center where you and the passenger can see it, and best of all it places the phone directly in the air flow to keep it cool. Don't waste your money on anything else. These are available on ebay for $1.34 with free shipping. Buy a bunch of them and give them out as gifts.


What are these called?


----------



## JeffB (Feb 27, 2015)

JRivera said:


> What are these called?


Universal Portable Cell Phone GPS In Car Air Vent Mount Holder Cradle Bracket FE

http://www.ebay.com/itm/23151297145...49&var=530764870666&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

$1.33 and free shipping, but it does take about 3 weeks to arrive from China. It is not as nice as the $20 unit that Lyft gave me when I started but that one had worn out. These work fine, although they are a little bulky. The basic design and the way it works are perfect.


----------



## ArmenD (Jul 31, 2015)

Ramkon Air Vent I use this one for Uber and I get a lot of compliments from my customers.


----------



## JeffB (Feb 27, 2015)

ArmenD said:


> Ramkon Air Vent I use this one for Uber and I get a lot of compliments from my customers.


That seems like a great idea. When your charger cord is plugged in does the cord pull it off?


----------

